# so now im the ****



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I've eaten enough sh#t sandwiches.Or mabie im just sick of them probably gonna eat a lot more yet.on Friday me and my crew were left with no work that is ready because the insulators are juggling jobs trying to be big shots. I've bean dealing with there bull sh#t additude for months .Over the last year I've tried to make a deal so I could use my son "he's an insulator but works on an hourly crew no chance of getting piece work", that would help me and help my son make some well needed money he's about to have a baby im gonna be a grandpa. So far these guys have blocked all efforts with the bosses to let me have some of the work for my son even though they just let it sit.all the same time feeding me sh#t like "the only reason we got work is because you boarders like our work.well I got wind they told my boss that my son wasn't good enough and that burned my ass because I know that they just don't want me to tAke over . Well they dropped the ball and I picked it up my I put my boy in a hous e this weekend that they let sit to long bosses are stocked turns out the boy has learned some important requirements that the Pros have been leaving out now its biting them in the ass and now im the duck don't care just thought I would vent


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gordie said:


> I've eaten enough sh#t sandwiches.Or mabie im just sick of them probably gonna eat a lot more yet.on Friday me and my crew were left with no work that is ready because the insulators are juggling jobs trying to be big shots. I've bean dealing with there bull sh#t additude for months .Over the last year I've tried to make a deal so I could use my son "he's an insulator but works on an hourly crew no chance of getting piece work", that would help me and help my son make some well needed money he's about to have a baby im gonna be a grandpa. So far these guys have blocked all efforts with the bosses to let me have some of the work for my son even though they just let it sit.all the same time feeding me sh#t like "the only reason we got work is because you boarders like our work.well I got wind they told my boss that my son wasn't good enough and that burned my ass because I know that they just don't want me to tAke over . Well they dropped the ball and I picked it up my I put my boy in a hous e this weekend that they let sit to long bosses are stocked turns out the boy has learned some important requirements that the Pros have been leaving out now its biting them in the ass and now im the duck don't care just thought I would vent


Good for you all around, and congratulations on being an old fart.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Most all the insulators We go behind Gordie do neat clean work and fast.

Except for this bunch! Just plain sloppy!!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

moore said:


> Most all the insulators We go behind Gordie do neat clean work and fast.
> 
> Except for this bunch! Just plain sloppy!!


ill tak a pic tomorrow show you the work my boy did you guys can tell me I think its a great job but what can I say im a proud pop soon to be a grandpop .
and yep I m a little drunk tonight fu$/ers


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats on being a Grandad. I must say, if that is you in your avatar, you look young to be a pop.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hope you started getting treated better. 
And not all us Pop Pops look like Grandpaws!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

evolve991 said:


> Hope you started getting treated better.
> And not all us Pop Pops look like Grandpaws!


actually things got worse right off the bat. so me and crew left no more being the boss that was bullsh#t.

now were back to what we like just competing with the othe boarders in town two real buzy contractors have picked us up and we've banked some great cash surper happy about that.

and as for my son and bran new grandson things couldnt be better my boy has relocated with the biggest insulation contractor in town got a great wage and benifits so good he needs security right now being a new dad . his new boss also will let him piece work on his own time like weekends . most contractors out here don't let there hourly guys do piece rate jobs so they dont get a tast of it and just want that. I know his new boss quite well but i didn't get him the job the guy called my boy on his own and made him the job offer so im a little proud got it on his own merrit

my grandboy had a rough spell for the first couple days in the world but recovered quick was and is home with new mom and dad he smiles :yes:hiccups :blink:burps and sh#tsjust like a champ this makes me verry proud tks guys


----------

